# polarisations brillen



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

hallo ihr fliegenfischer#h
ich möchte mir eine polbrille kaufen und habe keine ahnung auf was ich acht geben soll.
woran erkenn ich eine gute polbrille wenn ich nicht die möglichkeit habe sie am wasser zu testen.ich habe gehört ich soll mir eine helle kaufen ,weil besser?
hab schon verschiedene in der hand gehabt von 20 bis 100 euros.was soll ich ausgeben,wie sehen da die preis leistungsunterschiede aus?
;+ 
bin ich mit einer für 20 auch dabei oder ist das schrott.
bin schon gespannt auf eure meinungen.
lg rob#h


----------



## Case (10. Februar 2004)

Kannst für 20 Euros schon eine Brille bekommen. Die taugt für den Normalgebrauch auch. Nur verschleißen die Dinger recht schnell. Jedes Jahr 'ne Neue, mindestens.  Mich würden Polarisations-Kontaktlinsen interessieren.? 

Und kauf Dir blos keine billigen Einstellbaren.
Case


----------



## havkat (10. Februar 2004)

Moin rob!

Hatte vor Kurzem eine vom Freund auf der Nase. 

Hatte helle, gelbliche Gläser, speziell für trübes Wetter.
Nicht nur ein absolut genialer Pol-Effekt bei dicker Wolckendecke, sondern auch voll das "Gute Laune - Teil" weil du immer denkst, dass die Sonne scheint. 

Wenn´s dich interessiert erfrage ich mal das Fabrikat (hab ich vergessen), aber auf ein "paar" Euronen wirste dich einstellen müssen. 

Es wird generell zu geschliffenen Gläsern geraten, was wohl auch richtig ist.
Meine ist allerdings ein Plasteteil. Mitbringsel aus Florida.

"Captain Dullidulli´s Fish Seeker" oder so ähnlich. 
War allerdings ein Glücksgriff! Das Ding macht seinen Job.


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

vielen dank jungs!!!
wenn du mir das fabrikat noch schreiben kannst würd es mich freuen.
wobei captain dullidulli auch interessant klingt
falls sonst noch jemand einen tip hat,immer nur her!:z
grüsse rob#h


----------



## Zwergpirat (10. Februar 2004)

Also meine Polbrille ist ein Billigteil von Balzer für 10 € und sie tut bis jetzt einwandfrei ihren Dienst.


----------



## MichiHH (10. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob, 

ich hab mir vor kurzem auch eine Pol-Brille mit "gute-laune-gläsern" gekauft.
Geniales Teil, schau mal hier!


----------



## sebastian (10. Februar 2004)

Also ich hab zu Weihnachten ein von Balzer bekommen hab sie aber noch nicht ausprobieren können *heul* !


----------



## havkat (10. Februar 2004)

Aaalso......

Is ´ne Vision "Spider I" mit Polykarbonatgläsern und wattweißichnochalles.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Februar 2004)

Schau mal hier ! 


Sehr gutes habe ich auch über die Brillen von "Aqua" gehört!
Ein Freund trägt soeine, mit Gläsern in pink (!).
Bei Trübem Wetter hellt es unheimlich stark auf.

Nur wenn er die über zwei Stunden getragen hat, dann wird er immer so anhänglich....


----------



## Ace (10. Februar 2004)

@Michi & Mario

Geiler Link...danke#6(auch wenns der gleiche war )


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2004)

supertips!!!
vielen dank euch allen!
na jetzt weiss ich warum so viele auf das fliegenfischen reinkippen.die einen laufen mit dem gute laune blick herum,die anderen sehen alles in pink und bekommen warme hände....lach..aber die  brillen machen wirklich einen guten eindruck.mhhhh da fällt die entscheidung schwer.
nochmals danke und ich werde euch dann berichten welche es geworden ist.
aber ich glaube ich denk an meine kalten finger
lg rob


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Februar 2004)

Ich armer Brillenträger... ichbin seit Jahren auf der Suche nach ner passenden (ambesten geschliffenen) Brille in meiner Sehstärke... Die wollen aber alle sowas von viel Kohle, daß ich wohl bei einem Aufsatzclip bleiben muß...


----------



## rob (11. Februar 2004)

eine frage hab ich noch an euch!
würdet ihr die vermillion gläser den gelben vorziehen.
diese vermillion brille  ist genau die von havkat beschriebene.die gelbe ist etwas teurer hat aber einen guten seitenschutz.#h


Vermillion: Ähnelt dem Zinnoberrot und hat eine starke Kontrastleistung. Läßt sich praktisch überall einsetzen. Unübertroffen, selbst unter schlechten Lichtverhältnissen und Nebel.
Polarisationsbrillle “SPIDER I”: 
  Leicht gewölbte Polarisationsbrille für den Allround-Einsatz mit Polycarbonat-Linsen. Weiche Seitenbügel und ein leichtes Kunststoffgestell tragen zur guten Passform bei. 
Lieferung mit Brillenetui.
Gläser: Vermillion Polycarbonate-Linsen
Preis: €_ 101,00


Polarisationsbrillle “XL”
Gelben Gläser eignen sich bei schwachen und wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen bis hin zur Dämmerung.
  Widerstandsfähige leichte Brille mit perfekt geschliffenen Polycarbonat-Linsen. Die Seitengläser verhindern seitliche Sonneneinstrahlung. 
Lieferung mit Brillenetui. 
Gläser: gelbe Polycarbonate-Linsen
Preis: €_ 112,00


----------



## gismowolf (11. Februar 2004)

@Rob!
Ich behaupte sogar,daß ich mit einer hellen Pol..brille bei
starkem Nebel(speziell auch beim Autofahren!) um gut 10 m weiter sehe als ohne! Die Farbe ist  meiner Meinung nach Geschmacksache.Aufsetzen ,ausprobieren und kaufen was Dir gefühlsmäßig besser zusagt!Ich habe im Auto mindestens 3 
Brillen mit,verwende jedoch meist die älteste mit hellbrauner Färbung,die mittlerweile schon gut 35 Jahre mit einigen Bügelbrüchen überlebt hat! :q


----------



## Dorschi (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Na rob berichte mal! Welche ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Case (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Nachdem die erste in diesem Jahr ein Fehlkauf war. kein Effekt, sieht aber cool aus hab ich mit 'ne Neue bestellt. Eng anliegend, Seitliche Gläser, Farbe Goldgelb. Sieht zwar wenig cool aus, hat aber einen klasse Effekt. Die Farbe der Gläser hellt, wie bereits geschrieben, erheblich auf. Hab noch nie so 'ne gute Pol-Brille gehabt. Hab einfach mal den Aussagen hier geglaubt und mir sowas gekauft. Achja, 13,90€.

Danke 
Case


----------



## Dorschi (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Also ich hab mir so ein Skipperteil gekauft. Sieht zwar cool aus, aber
ich weiß nicht, ob die mir eine verkehrte geschickt haben, oder ob ich vom Poleffekt meiner Kamerafilter verwöhnt bin.
Ich finde die Wirkung eher mau. Wie sind denn die Shimano- Teile?
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ich hab eine Shimano. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Kostet etwa 29Euronen. Die Bügelgummis würde ich mit Sekundenkleber sichern, sonst rutschen die gerne ab und gehen verloren.


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

hey jungs!!!
es ist die gewordenolarisationsbrillle “XL”
Gelben Gläser eignen sich bei schwachen und wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen bis hin zur Dämmerung.
Widerstandsfähige leichte Brille mit perfekt geschliffenen Polycarbonat-Linsen. Die Seitengläser verhindern seitliche Sonneneinstrahlung. 
Lieferung mit Brillenetui. 
Gläser: gelbe Polycarbonate-Linsen
Preis: €_ 112,00


bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden...nur ich trottel hab mir schon einige kratzer ins glas gehauen typisch rob#h


----------



## Dorschi (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

@Rob!

Die heißt doch nicht bloß XL, oder?

Welche Firma?


----------



## Medo (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ich hab mir ne Ray Ben mit dunklen Gläsern gezogen.
Das Teil ist außerst stabil und hat harte Gläser, ist zwar nicht ganz so leicht aber zerkratzt nicht und ist wie gesagt stabil.
Hab das Teil jetzt 3 Jahre und bin vollstens zufrieden.

Zum Testen haben die Optiker auch spezielle Reflektionsfolien, welche die Wirkung immitieren.


----------



## rob (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

dorschi das ist eine  Vision "Spider I"  xl...guckst du auf vorheriger seite und klickst auf link von havkat:m


----------



## Awel (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Hallo,

ich habe die Diskussion verfolgt und überlege mir auch eine Brille anzuschaffen. Wo hast Du die her? Für Euro 13,90 kann man eigentlich zum Ausprobieren nichts falsch machen.

Gruß
Awel


----------



## Case (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

@Awel,
hab ich bei Gerlinger bestellt. Der hat 'ne Menge Auswahl in der Preisklasse.

Case


----------



## theDaveHH (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Moin moin!

 Ich hab mal 'ne kurze Frage zur Pflege von Polbrillen allgemein:
 Kann die bedenkenlos mit diesen alkoholisierten Tüchern reinigen, oder besteht die Gefahr, dass die Filter irgendwie angegriffen werden?

 Schönen Gruss,

 Dave


----------



## el fotografo (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Hallo leute,

 noch mal was nachträgliches generelles zum Thema Polarisationsbrillen!
 Der Polarisationseffeckt funktioniert nur dann richtig, wenn der Brennpunkt des Auges und der der Brille in einer Flucht liegen. Gebogene Gläser sind daher schon ein Kompromiss. Das das Bild heller wird als es das blosse Auge sieht ist auch nur eine optische Täuschung die im Gehirn erziehlt wird, da die Farbe der Gläser verschiedene Wellenlängen des Umgebungslichtes filtert. Das kann aber tatsächlich zu einem besseren Sehen in manchen Farbbereichen führen, da das Auge sich an die Umgebungshelligkeit anpasst und nur einen bestimmten Kontrastumfang meistern kann. 
 Ich rate Euch generell zum Optiker zu gehen und solche Polibrillen zu testen. Gerade jetzt in der Sommerzeit haben die meisten solche mit im Angebot. Der Test was die Farbe betrifft ist auch deshalb nicht von der Hand zu weisen, da jeder von uns ein verschiedenes Farbempfinden hat (versch. reagierende Rezeptoren im Auge). So sehen manche das Leben mit nem Grünstich und manche nen Rotstich. Jeder muss deshalb mit seinem "Stich" die beste Brille finden. Gerade für die die nicht mehr 20sind spielt da eine Rolle.
 Ganz wichtig ist auch die Abschirmung des Seitenlichtes. Darauf solltet Ihr wert legen. Das kann bis zu 50 % der Leistung einer Polibrille beeinträchtigen. Auch solltet Ihr mal testen, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, den Blick aufs Wasser und den Kopf leicht nach vorn bzw. hinten oder nach links und rechts zu neigen um die Veränderung im Spiegelbereich zu beöbachten. Eine Polibrille kann nur bestimmte Winkelstrahlen ausfiltern. Lasst Euch den Sitz Euer Brille vom Optiker anpassen. Machen die Kostenlos.

 lg
 elfotografo


----------



## Ace (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

noch ´n kleiner Tipp

Schaut mal in den Top-Shop dort gibt es die Polbrillen aus der Shimanoserie, ich habe die Diaflash, bin sehr zufrieden.
Anstandiges PreisLeistungsverhältniss


----------



## buddha (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

@elfotorafo

Super Info, Danke!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Pikeman (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

`ne gute Polarisationsbrille muss 
a)nicht teuer sein--------nein,nein,nein;sie darf
b)auch cool aussehen(nicht so wie `ne Halbblindenbrille) und so ein schönes Stück findet man für kleines Geld im Wintersportladen!
Meine hat 30 Tacken gekostet,funktioniert super und macht mich noch schöner.....
Schade nur,daß es die Fische nicht interessiert.#u  
Desillusioniert,:e 
Pike von der Waterkant


----------



## Karstein (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Wie Ace schon sagte, ATS-Holger hat in seinem Shop die komplette Shimano-Palette an Polbrillen. Vor unserem Urlaub kam er mit dem ganzen Schwung rum bei uns, und wir haben ihm gleich drei Modelle abgekauft. Preise lagen um die 20 €, und wir waren jetzt in Norwegen sehr zufrieden mit den Brillen!


----------



## vk58 (1. September 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, daß die Aufsatzclips für Brillenträger gar nicht richtig funktionieren können, weil sie das Seitenlicht nicht abhalten?


----------



## Franky (1. September 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Definitives Ja! Aber nicht nur das! Hinzukommt ein Spiegeleffekt zwischen den geschliffenen Gläsern und den Aufsätzen! Das behindert derart, dass man sogar Autos, die von rechts oder links kommen, nicht sehen kann, und von seinem Großvater abgehalten werden muss, über die Straße zu gehen!!! Achja - ich trage seit 15 Jahren Stigmal 1.5 3-fach entspiegelte Gläser....
Als Brillenträger kann ich nur momentan zu Contactlinsen mit einer separaten Polbrille raten!!! Ich habe "mein" Erlebnis  mit den Dingern gehabt...
Seit 1998 habe ich weiche Contactlinsen und separate Brillen und kann plötzlich "Dinge" unter Wasser sehen, die vorher gar nicht da waren!  Insbesondere seitdem ich eine Shimano Ultegra Polbrille habe!!!!!


----------



## vk58 (2. September 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Vielen Dank, Franky!

Ich glaube, Du hast mich vor einer Fehlinvestition bewahrt!
Eine Frage noch: Da ich Kontaktlinsen nicht vertrage: kann man sich auch eine wirkungsvolle Polbrille mit mit meinen Augenwerten kaufen bzw. anfertigen lassen?


----------



## Gnilftz (2. September 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage noch: Da ich Kontaktlinsen nicht vertrage: kann man sich auch eine wirkungsvolle Polbrille mit mit meinen Augenwerten kaufen bzw. anfertigen lassen?



Moinsen,
solch Teile gibt es, aber seeeeeeehr teuer.
Und ein richtiges Problem hast Du, wenn sich Deine Sehstärke mal ändern sollte, dann war dat für die Katz.  :c 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## vk58 (2. September 2004)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Mist, wozu ratet Ihr mir denn? (bei -4 Dioptrin ist eine Sehhilfe Pflicht)


----------



## DozeyDragoN (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Moin,

bin auch gerade wieder am suchen, nach einer passenden Pol. Hab da mal eine Frage: Welcher Gläsertyp ist denn für welche Lichtverhältnisse? Es gibt ja hauptsächlich gelbe, braune, bläuliche und graue Gläser in der Breite der Angebote. Wer weiß denn da weiter?

Gruß, DD


----------



## fly-martin (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Hallo

Ich suche auch schon seit ner Weile....

Bei AufsteckClips kann man auf die Brille zusätzliche Seitenschütze anbringen - die gehen, allerdings schließen die nicht wirklich ab ( gibt es beim Optiker, kann man auch aus nem Stück Leder selbermachen  )

Trotzdem bin ich wegen einer Fit Over Brille am überlegen. Die gibt es von Cocoon - hier mal einige Links :

http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1541

oder 

http://www.sunglassesgiant.com/cocatsubylie.html

oder 

http://fitovers.framesdirect.com/cacoons.asp


ich denke ich werd mir eine gönnen

Ach ja - hier die Erklärung zur Linsenfarbe :

Amber
Polarized amber lenses are preferred by fishermen, as they enhance visual perception by sharpening contrast and improving depth perception under lower light conditions. This lens is often used for driving and other activities when the wearer will experience varying levels of light, ie. - going from bright light to shadowy areas. This is also the recommended lens for hazy and overcast light conditions.

Grey
Polarized gray lenses provide true color definition in bright light conditions while reducing harsh glare. Prefered at the Beach.

Yellow
Polarized yellow lenses enhance light levels by gathering available light in low light conditions to create a 'highlighting' effect. This lens provides the highest level of contrast in low light conditions. Perfect shooting glasses.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ich hab ne Brille von Skipper und die sind echt TOP.
Gekostet hat sie mich 25,-Euros.
Ich hab die Baracuda in Gelb.
Ich trage diese Brille zu allen Situationen.


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> solch Teile gibt es, aber seeeeeeehr teuer.
> Und ein richtiges Problem hast Du, wenn sich Deine Sehstärke mal ändern sollte, dann war dat für die Katz.  :c
> 
> ...




So teuer ist das nun auch wieder nicht!!!

Ich habe mir bei meinem Optiker in eine alte Sonnenbrillenfassung Polarisierende Gläser einsetzen lassen. Der Optiker hatte gerade ein Sonderangebot, ein Glas in der passenden Sehstärke geschliffen für 55.-€ Dieses Glas ist mit der besten Oberflächenvergütung versehen und optimal entspiegelt!!! Die Brille funzt einwandfrei und mit einer Ray Ban Wayfarer gibts gar kein cooleres Auftreten am Gewässer...und beim Autofahren ist die Brille auch top, da die Brille auch die Reflexe auf der Windschutzscheibe wegpolarisiert!!!
Somit hättest du ja eine "ganz normale" Sonnenbrille...die man ja eigentlich sowieso hat...ist ja nicht nur aufs Angeln beschränkt!!!

Bei Interesse gebe ich gerne mal die Adresse meines Optikers durch, zwecks Anfragen...ist eine kleine Optikerkette in Süddeutschland!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit auch eine in meiner Sehstärke gegönnt.
Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht : Fielmann !!!
Polfilter kostet ca. 40 Euro pro Glas. Und da ich schon lange eine Sonnenbrille zum autofahren wollte hab ich halt die 80 Euro mehr investiert.
Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.

Die Beratung bei Fielmann war ausgezeichnet ! 
Als ich sagte das ich polarisierende Gläser wollte fragte man gleich : "Sind sie Angler?"
Die wussten also genau worauf es mir ankam  .


----------



## bodenseepeter (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ha!
Mein Optiker sagt dies:
Gestell 125 € (meine Schuld)
eingeschliffene Gläser dazu 100 €
dünnere Ausführung 80€

--> teuer!!!
Dazu noch Aufpreis für Polgläser: 120 €!!!!!!!!!!!

Nein Danke!


----------



## Mumpitz (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Nur mal was zu Gläsern mit der Farbe Pink:

"Gefährlich ist auch die unüberlegte Verwendung der Farbe Pink, welche im natürlichen Tageslicht nur sehr kurzzeitig im Morgen- und Abendrot auftritt. Die Kybernetik des menschlichen Körpers funktioniert in natürlicher Umgebung nämlich gerade so, dass sie das Pink im Morgenrot als Auslöser für einen Adrenalinstoß benutzt um den Aufwachvorgang einzuleiten und die Systeme des Körpers in Betriebsbereitschaft zu versetzen. Das Pink des Abendrots nutzt sie zur Auslösung einen zweiten Adrenalinstoßes um den Beginn von aus natürlicher Erschöpfung entstehender Müdigkeit hinauszuzögern und so ein verlängertes Wachsein zu ermöglichen. Da Pink Adrenalin ausschüttet (und auch andere StressHormone beeinflusst) hat eine zulang andauernde, großflächige Anwesenheit von Pink im Blickfeld die stresserzeugende und in letzter Konsequenz durch Erschöpfung müde (!) machende Wirkung einer Überdosis Aufputschmittel. (Sogenannte "Warmweiß"- Leuchtstofflampen haben z. B. einen Pink- Stich, daher ist deren Verwendung in Aufenthaltsräumen sehr gefährlich.) Da durch permanentes Pink ausgelöster Dauerstreß zu psychischen Schäden führt, dürfte auch das hysterische und unselbständige Verhalten der Frauen des Biedermeier u.a. durch die (hoffentlich nur) damals üblichen rosa Mädchenzimmer und - kleider schon in deren Kindheit festgelegt worden sein. (Schöne neue Welt...) "

Quelle: 
http://users.informatik.haw-hamburg.de/~windle_c/Logologie/Logologi.htm#Pink

Meine Polbrillen liegen auch so im 40-50 Euro Bereich (Shimano) und ich bin damit auch wirklich zufrieden (bin (noch) kein Brillenträger).

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Uwe_H (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Ha!
> Mein Optiker sagt dies:
> Gestell 125 € (meine Schuld)
> eingeschliffene Gläser dazu 100 €
> ...



Meine Polbrille hat mich genau 110 € gekostet, ein Gestell hatte ich wie gesagt noch  und ein Glas im Sonderangebot 55€. Dafür ist es was gescheites und ich habe keinen Huddel mit Clips und billigen Brillen die den Augen am Ende auch nix gutes tun!!! :g


----------



## sfcdo (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Hallo Fliegenfischer,
´ne Polarisationsbrille ist echt ne feine Sache, nicht nur für uns Fliegenfischer.
Man hat nicht nur eine bessere Sicht in das Wasser sondern schützt auch die Augen vor den starken Blendreflexen die vom Wasser kommen, verirrte Fliegen und sonstige umherschwirrende Teile werden ebenfalls zuverlässig vom Auge ferngehalten.
Ich als Brillenträger habe mich auch die ganzen Jahre mit Kontaktlinsen und mit verschiedenen Pol-Brillen rumgeschlagen. Doch wer schon mal Schweiß gemischt mit Sonnenschutzmittel in sein contaktbelinstes Auge bekommen hat kenn die Probleme.
Bei meinem Optiker (ACHTUNG: KEINE WERBUNG - NUR EIN HINWEIS You-Optik Landfester in Dortmund) bin ich auf die ultimative Lösung für Brillenträger gestoßen:
Profipolar-Korrektionsglas mit passendem Gestell der Firma Stratemeyer (www.stratemeyer.com).
Das Glas:
 Einstärken-Korrektionsglas aus Kunststoff mit 100% UV-Schutz und professionellem Polarisationsfilter.
Farben: Braun und Grau
Lieferbereich:
Ø 76 +7.00/-6.00 im st.HW,Zyl.4.00
Ø 70 +8.00/-7.00 im st.HW,Zyl.4.00
Ø 65 +8.00/-8.00 im st.HW,Zyl.4.00
Desweiteren gibt es dort auch Profipolar ohne Korrektur und mit Gleitsichtglas.
Die komplette Brille hat mich 129,00 Euronen gekosten.
Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.
Gruß
sfcdo
no multi no fun


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Meine Brille hat etwa 160 Euro gekostet.
80 Euro für den Polfilter
20 Euro für das Gestell
und 60 für die Gläser.

Für einen "nichtbrillenträger" hört sich das evtl. viel an, aber die Brillenträger unter euch sind da bestimmt auch ganz andere Preise gewöhnt.

Den extra dünnen Schliff hat mir mein Optiker ausgeredet, ist ja keine Modenschau, sondern angeln.
und entspiegeln ist bei Polgläsern nicht nötig.


----------



## Águas Lindas (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Polbrillen sind einfach eine absolutes Notwendigkeit.
Wir benutzen folgende Regel.
Fuer Hochseefischen mit viel Sonne immer verspiegelte Brillen benutzen.In 85% aller Faelle sehen wir den Fisch vor dem Biss beim angriff was ohne Brille sehr schwer ist und ein geuebtes Auge braucht.
Águas Lindas


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Wenn schon Polbrille, dann entweder billig oder teuer und vernünftig, was auch Glas ein- und Kunststoff ausschließt. Kunststoffgläser sind *******, weil die verkratzen -und zwar immer!!! Wenn man bereit ist 120,00 Steine für Kunsstoff auszugeben, sollte man an den 30,00 Euros nicht sparen und gleich die richtige Wahl treffen. Irgendjemand sagte die entspiegelung sei nicht wichtig... In meinen Augen ist sie das schon, da entspiegelte Gläser nach innen in Richtung Auge weniger reflektieren als solche ohne Entspiegelung. Das wirkt sich in meinen Augen ganz klar auf die Qualität aus...


----------



## Uwe_H (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Als Brillenträger kann ich dir sagen, dass Kunststoffgläser nun schon seit einigen Jahren in gehärteten Ausführungen gibt, die wirklich extrem kratzfest sind. Der Vorteil von Kunsstoffgläsern ist einfach das Gewicht.
Man muss sich eben nur Qualtitätsgläser beim Optiker kaufen...


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Selber Brillenträger, ehemaliger zumindest... Habe von nahezu jedem Optiker zu hören bekommen, dass Kunststoffgläser - mit oder ohne Härtung - kratzanfällig sind. Meine letzte Kuststoffbrille ist zwar ne Weile her, aber auch die hatte irgendwann Kratzer...


----------



## Uwe_H (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ich habe meine Kunststoffgläser mittlerweile seit 6 Jahren und schaue den ganzen Tag lang durch...bis jetzt ging alles gut...
Die Kratzer entstehen ja meistens beim Putzen der Brille. Kunststoffgläser sollten eben immer unter fliessendem Wasser, damit Sandkörnchen usw abgespült werden. Zumindest sollte man ein Mikrofaserputztuch verwenden. Niemals ein Tempo, die Krawatte oder das Unterhemd!!!


----------



## mk69 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Als Optiker kann ich nur sagen ,Glas und Kunststoff haben beide Vor und Nachteile. Glas ist schwerer , kann zerbrechen wenn es runter fällt aber zerkratzt nicht.
Kunststoff ist leichter , zerbricht kaum aber zerkratzt schneller( außer man behandelt die Brille wie ein rohes Ei)
Eine Hartschicht verbessert den Kratzschutz kommt aber nicht an Glas ran.
Allerdings bekommt ihr Gläser mit Stärken nur in Kunststoff zu verträglichen Preisen. 
(von Serengeti gibts Pol in Glas und Innenentspiegelung komplett ab 350,-€)



Und zur Entspiegelung - wenn ihr Geld für eure Brillen ausgebt - spart nicht am falschen Ende. Sonst kann es sein, daß statt des Wassers eure neue Brille die Sicht mit Reflexen stört.
Ich trage meistens eine Persol (super Polfilter ,Glas und Innenentspiegelung) rund 120,-€


----------



## René1964 (25. August 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Hallöchen,


ich möchte mir evtl. eine Polbrille von Aqua bestellen. Als Brillenträger kommen für mich die Modelle Vision II und Iron Fly in Frage.

Nun verkörpert die Vision II ja schon den Taucherbrillenlook, den ich weniger hübsch finde. Die Iron Fly finde ich optisch ansprechender. Hat jemand das Modell und kann Angaben über den Tragekomfort machen?

http://rk-flyfishing.de/html/body_aqua_polbrillen.html


----------



## marioschreiber (25. August 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Für etwas mehr wie den Preis der IronFly plus einem zusätzlichen Adapter habe ich mir bei Fielmann eine Polbrille mit eingeschliffenen Gläsern anfertigen lassen !

Einfach eine Sonnenbrille die gefällt aussuchen und Gläser in deiner Stärke mit Polfilter orden !


----------



## René1964 (25. August 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Super Idee! Es soll diese Brillen ja auch mit auswechselbaren Gläsern (Grau, Gelb usw) geben. Fa. Alpina oder ähnlich. Ich schau mal und berichte dann.


----------



## René1964 (26. August 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

So, war beim Fielmann: Diese hübschen Brillen von Alpina gibt es tatsächlich mit auswechselbaren Gläsern in mehreren Farben. Allerdings gibt es die nicht in polarisierender Ausführung. Die nette Dame hat mit der Zentrale telefoniert, um mir dann zu sagen, daß dies kein Hersteller bietet. 

Man müsste sich also geschliffene, entspiegelte Polgläser für den Adapter machen lassen, welche 140 EUR kosten. Dazu kommen 80 - 120 EUR für die Brille und eben noch die farbigen Wechselgläser. 

Kommt halt etwas teurer, wenn man Brillenträger ist


----------



## Kurzer (26. August 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*



			
				René1964 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> 
> ich möchte mir evtl. eine Polbrille von Aqua bestellen. Als Brillenträger kommen für mich die Modelle Vision II und Iron Fly in Frage.
> ...


 
Moin,

rk-flyfishing kann ich nur empfehlen, habe meine Polbrillen auch von dort bezogen. Die Abwicklung war super. Vor allem aber die hervorragende Beratung und die super schnelle Lieferung. Da kann man nichts verkehrt machen. Ich gebe Dir den Tip dort anzurufen...der Kollege dort handelt gerne ;-> 

Gruß


----------



## perchcatcher (28. August 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ich habe mir eine LOOP Eye2 gekauft und voll und ganz zufrieden

die hat ca. 40 Euro gekostet

Am besten sind Kupferfarbende Gläser, gelbe sind für die gut für die Abenddämmerung weil sie das Licht einfagen aber am Tag kann man sie vergessen und mit grauen Gläser denkt man das gleich ein Gewitter Runterkommt.


----------



## Bondex (30. August 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

oder kauf Dir eine Taucherbrille - die hebt die Spiegelung zu 100% auf!!! :m


----------



## Rocker-on-rod (30. August 2005)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

... oder eine von Fossil. Kostet 50 Euro, liegt eng an, funktioniert bei allen Wetterlagen, Metallfassung, gummierte biegsame Federbügel – ein Traum, gibts in jedem halbwegs sortierten Brillenladen.


----------



## BigEarn (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Auch ich hab mich lange mit der Suche nach einer für mich als Brillenträger geeigneten Polbrille rumgeschlagen. 
Nachdem ich von Kontaktlinsen über Aufsteckclips bis zur Überbrille alles ausprobiert hatte und mich nichts so recht überzeugen konnte, sei es vom Tragekomfort oder von der Wirkung her, schien mir die einzige Lösung in eingeschliffenen Gläsern vom Optiker zu liegen. 
Habe mir also bei verschiedensten Optikern Angebote eingeholt, die je nach Glasqualität zwischen 80,- und 180,- € / Glas lagen. 
Am günstigsten war Fielmann, allerdings wäre ich auch hier mit gewünschter Entspiegelung bei ca 160 € gelandet. Plan war, dazu ein günstiges Fielmann-Gestell zu wählen. Allerdings schreckte mich die Qualität der günstigeren Fassungen so ab, dass ich Abstand davon nahm, teure Gläser in ein "Billiggestell" einstzen zu lassen. (Bin ein wenig Oakley verwöhnt :q ) Somit hätte die Brille schon bei mindestens 280 € gelegen. 
So langsam stellte ich mir die Frage, ob ich denn wirklich soviel Geld ausgeben wolle, mit dem Risiko, in 2-3 Jahren evtl. neue Gläser zu benötigen, da sich die Sehstärke  geändert hat. 
Als ich darauf hin nochmal zu Apollo Optik ging um mich noch einmal genauer beraten zu lassen, fiel mein Blick auf die Adidas Sportbrillen.  
Für diese gibt es verglasbare "Inclips", so dass man nur normale optische Gläser, ohne Filter erwerben muss. Zunächst fürchtete ich auch hier eine Einbuße des Tragekomforts, doch nach ein wenig testen überzeugte mich die Lösung vollkommen. Zwar kostete die Brille selber mit Polgläsern auch ihre 190,- €, aber der freundliche Herr Optiker ersparte mir die zusätzlichen Kosten für den Clip und die Verglasung. 
So habe ich nun eine Polbrille mit entsprechender Sehstärke, die sich bei Änderung für 20 - 30 € neu verglasen lassen kann. NAch ersten Tests bin
ich vollkommen begeistert und trage die Brille jetzt auch zum Autofahren. 
Hier mal ein paar Fotos :l 
http://img462.*ih.us/img462/4388/p10102200wl.jpg
http://img395.*ih.us/img395/7615/p10102211fc.jpg
http://img462.*ih.us/img462/3436/p10102227zh.jpg

Wer sich den Unterschied, den ein Polfilter bewirkt nicht vorstellen kann, für den habe ich hier noch 2 Fotos die ich mit meiner Kamera einmal mit und einmal ohne Polfilter gemacht habe.  

ohne: http://img488.*ih.us/img488/7268/p10102040ts.jpg

mit: 

http://img290.*ih.us/img290/6020/p10102036ph.jpg


----------



## Geistig (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ich habe auf Grund meines Zweithobbys (Radfahren) die Oakley M-Frame, jedoch auch polarisiert, ist zwar das oben bemängelte Kunststoff aber für 230€ eine super Brille, sowohl was Radfahren oder Angeln betrifft.

Mfg


----------



## DeHeld (1. März 2011)

*AW: polarisations brillen*

Ich schieb das mal wieder nach oben.

Ich suche für meine Oakley M Frame ein Pol Glas....

Gibts Tipps, welche Farbe das Glas haben sollte?

Gibt es von anderen Hersteller gute Pol Brillen, z.B. Shimano?


Rein gehaun

DeHeld


----------

